# What age do dogs start shedding...



## Chubs (Oct 4, 2007)

Sugar just turned 4 months today and really hasn't shed much. Did I get lucky with her in the shedding department. She's a retriever/poddle mix.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Usually when it gets hot. It also depends on if they stay outside or inside all the time. Yours probably still has puppy fur, David


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

With some breeds, they shed during certain seasons, so I guess it wouldn't matter how old they are just so long as they've lost their puppy fur. If they've lost their puppy fur at the end of winter, they're most likely going to shed in the spring just as much as a dog that's lost it's puppy coat in early summer the year before. Also, you said you're dog is part poodle? Poodles don't shed, they have hair instead of fur. Human hair doesn't shed, because it's not fur, and the same thing applies to dogs with hair like Poodles. Their hair does grow constantly, however, and they need to get haircuts. I suppose if your puppy never sheds, she must have inherited the Poodle gene


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

At four months it's hard to say whether your dog will take after its poodle side and be nonshedding, though. She probably still has her puppy coat...Mine didn't start shedding at all until ~6 months, and now (at 9 months) sheds like the walking hairball she is


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

Does anyone else find it odd that the ads at the top of this thread are for Australian Labradoodles, and also for 'Non Shedding Dogs' link that takes you to a site that lists links to Australian Labradoodle breeders, Labradoodle Puppies, Goldendoodles, etc.? I'm surprised the site would support these ads when the members are so vocal opposing these types of breeders.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

> I'm surprised the site would support these ads when the members are so vocal opposing these types of breeders.


I'm not sure how much control the admin has over the ads delivered by Google Ads. They're automatically generated based on words on the page and your geographic location, from businesses who've paid to advertise through Google Ads, not Dog Forum site sponsors.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Lorina for the reply - I see what you mean - just thought it odd when I noticed it.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

It's just google ads.

To answer the OP's question thouh, it depends. Poodles go through a coat change between 7-10 months when the texture majorly changes. From the oodle mixes I see at the park, I suspect they have a similar texture-change but it seems to be a bit earlier. I'd talk to your groomer. (You *do* have a groomer picked out, right? And you realize if your dog *is* non-shedding, she'll need to be clipped regularly, so it would be good if she went to the groomer regularly, starting now, for a bath/brush just to get her used tot he whole production.)


----------



## Chubs (Oct 4, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> It's just google ads.
> I'd talk to your groomer. (You *do* have a groomer picked out, right? And you realize if your dog *is* non-shedding, she'll need to be clipped regularly, so it would be good if she went to the groomer regularly, starting now, for a bath/brush just to get her used tot he whole production.)


I'm using the same groomer that I had for our Bichon. And I'm familiar with the upkeep of a non shedding coat. I already gave her, her first bath. She did pretty good. She's not too fond of being brushed out though. Our Bichon was the same way. But he hated baths too.


----------



## whimsy (Aug 19, 2007)

I think it depends a lot on the breed. I've owned shepherds all my life and they are heavy year round shedders, but only started at 2 yrs. All inside dogs, so it makes it worse. My son has 2 shelties and they seem to shed more, but longer hair, usually never started till about maturity either.
The trick is to have a handy groomer to do the hard stuff like that for me, and a carpet cleaner who loves us as customers, no matter how clean the dogs and how careful, our carpets still need a thorough cleaning every 4 months, especially where they always lay.


----------

